# Alaskan noobie.



## danidoodle (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello there,

I recently got into mouse keeping, i bought a doe who turned out to be pregnant so I'm already off to an adventurous start!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome! Talk about getting thrown in at the deep end :lol: You'll find everyone on here is really helpful if you have any questions or need advice on the pregnancy/birth/babies. Other than that I look forward to hopefully seeing some pictures of Mum and babies when they arrive


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! By "Alaskan," do you mean legitly in Alaska? Way cool!


----------



## danidoodle (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeap! Haha I live in Alaska! Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
not just cool, freezing! no problems with overheating mice.lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome! I visited Alaska in the summer a couple years ago... What part are you in?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome! :mrgreen: Good luck with the adventure!
And awh, I always wanted to go to Alaska. Maybe someday...


----------

